# My Anntone



## sweetrose (Nov 24, 2009)

Yesterday afternoon when I woke up ( I work nights) and when my hubby got home for lunch Anntone had passed, He had been doing so much better eating drinking normal poops and even moving around, I was so upset I couldnt even get online and post about it, he was such a sweety my cuddle buddy. RIP Anntone and Binky free


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 24, 2009)

:rainbow: sorry to hear of your loss. he was a special bunny!!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 24, 2009)

we're so sorry for your loss of Anntone. No matter how hard we strive, they are gone in such a short time and we never have them with us as long as we'd like. Rest in peace little one.


----------



## Pipp (Nov 24, 2009)

Oh no! So sorry. :sad:

Is it possible to do a necropsy? He was a young bunny recovering from his GI tract upset, but as noted in your Infirmary thread, its often a symptom of something else. 

He was doing so well.  Really so you lost him. 


sas :tears2:


----------



## Yurusumaji (Nov 24, 2009)

We are so sorry to hear about your loss. :tears2:

::Hugs & Healing Vibes::

:hug:


----------



## cheryl (Nov 25, 2009)

Oh, i'm so very sorry you lost Anntone.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 25, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## AmyBunny (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm really sorry to hear about Antonne. You did everything you could for him!


----------



## kirsterz09 (Nov 25, 2009)

sorry to hear of your loss, 
Binky free Anntone :angelandbunny:


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost Anntone. It could be helpful to know the cause, as Flashy said, in case it was something contagious. I understand though if you just want to lay him to rest without a necropsy. Binky free, Anntone, and I hope you feel better, Holly.


----------

